
Falling into a Focal Fossa Frenzy: Ubuntu 20.04 - londoed
https://medium.com/linux-plus-plus/falling-into-a-focal-fossa-frenzy-8f7160140dd3
======
hactually
That new Yaru theme looks great. The focus on UX and design has absolutely
paid off.

I remember a few years ago when Allan Day joined and the community got stroppy
saying he was going to turn it into a mobile touch OS, it was absolutely the
right thing to hire him and double down on understanding the why of the UX and
not just painting a pig.

Really great to see Gnome 3 and Ubuntu looking so good

